# Missing Boater Upper Chesapeake



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

all,

It's been a few years since I last posted to sailnet, but I'm hoping you guys can help out. A colleague of mine went missing from a powerboat somewhere between the c&d canal and turkey point/ northeast river last night, Sunday August 16th 2015, reportedly around 8:30 pm. 

If anyone was in the area at that time or lives and boats in the area of CD canal, elk river, northeast river please share any info you have with the police. If you are in the area please keep your eyes open.

Missing boater is James Livermore, 33 of Lancaster Pa. Went missing off of an unnamed white hulled 36 foot Trojan motor boat. The vessel had engine problems and was reportedly traveling on one engine only at 6 to 8 knots. James was reportedly NOT wearing a lifejacket. Two others on the vessel did not hear him fall in, and did not notice him missing for some time.

I'll post a link to the article in the Cecil Whig newspaper when I get home and am not using my phone to post to the board.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow - very sorry to hear that Sapper. I hope it tuns out okay.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

http://m.cecildaily.com/news/local_news/article_0b064423-87df-5806-a0f3-630fdc7086d2.html?mode=jqm

Again thanks for any help or leads anyone can provide


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks to anyone who took an interest. 

This morning, Tuesday, the Md DNR pulled a body from the Northeast River. ID still needs to be done, but James was the only missing person in the area so that's probably that.

To everyone reading this. WEAR YOUR PFD! This guy was a young strong man and this is the end result of him going over without a PFD on. Please learn from his tragic mistake.

Smack, thanks for the words. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Another tragic loss that was avoidable most likely. Sorry for the loss of your friend. 18 deaths on the bay this year now...


----------

